# Torque settings for E46 strut brace bolts?



## Bluehinder (May 1, 2002)

Hi,

I just picked up one from Paul. What torque numbers are used for the shock tower bolts, and the brace nuts?

Does anyone have concern about clearance with the brace? I'd hate to find a dent on my hood.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Bluehinder said:


> *
> Does anyone have concern about clearance with the brace? I'd hate to find a dent on my hood.
> 
> Thanks. *


Since it's being fitted as standard on M3's as of mid-March production, I'm sure there's no clearance issue.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Torque settings for E46 strut brace bolts?*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Since it's being fitted as standard on M3's as of mid-March production, I'm sure there's no clearance issue. *


It is? Cool!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Torque settings for E46 strut brace bolts?*



in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> It is? Cool! *


Yep--we're just finding this out through the internet grapevine.

Dealers are still clueless about it...


----------



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

*Torque*

I have a brand new 330ci coming over Saturday. We will be installing the E46 M3 strut brace. 
The nuts we are using for the cross bar are the same nuts used on the E36 strut tower. 18 mm flange = 18 lb-ft.










The stock E46 strut tower nuts have a 21 mm flange = 25 lb-ft. Since the strut tower nuts that come with the brace have a 18 mm flange I will be using 18 lb-ft on these too. These nuts also appear to have blue lock-tite in them.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Torque settings for E46 strut brace bolts?*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Yep--we're just finding this out through the internet grapevine.
> 
> Dealers are still clueless about it... *


*And what aren't they clueless about? * I won the arguement with my dealer, they emailed me and thinked me for my investigations.
"Yes" they said "you can have leather without the Premium Package". SHEES!!!

Thanks, ATYCLB


----------

